# circuit court costs



## section4 (13 Feb 2006)

hi, i appeared at circuit court on fri on a so called boundary dispute, the other side accussed me of a 4 year term of harrassment against them which  was totally untrue  but which the judge unfortunaltely believed. the boundary issue I was correct in and in fact the other side admitted trespassing on my side for 7 years so in effect I was correct in relation to the boundary issue but the judge  awarded damages of 1000 euros against me for the so called harrassment and said I had to pay the court costs. There was not one shred of evidence of this so called harassment, not one guard report and yet she still believed him. My solicitor did not turn up untill the proceedings had gone on for one hour, my barrister in my opinion did not use me or my witness to best effect and the judge was in my opinion completely bemused by the jargon in relation to the techinical terms of the land registry and terminology which the so called expert witnesses used. bottom line I have to pay a 1000 euros  to a man who lied and the court costs.. the court lasted about 2 hours. any one any idea what this will cost me.


----------



## Ravima (13 Feb 2006)

ballpark figure, you will not have any change out of €8000. You need to see your own solicitors asap to get a better idea.


----------



## section4 (13 Feb 2006)

ouch,  how do you come to that figure, this case was in donegal, I figure it would cost something like that, what annoys me is that this was a boundary dispute and the judge took cognisance of the nonsence he said about being harrassed and basically ignored the bounday issue.


----------



## Ravima (13 Feb 2006)

theres nothing certain in law, except expense.


----------



## Itchy (13 Feb 2006)

Appeal?


----------



## Kerak (13 Feb 2006)

I just had an abrirtraion hearing, the SC acting as abrititor took 12 weeks to give is deasion, the proces it self  took 9-1pm, he didnt award cost agaisnt us but didnt award them to us either, so I have 10k legal fees pending, for a JC , and maybe 10 letters.

of course im not a happy bunny, and the state body we took the abritration agaist has had 3  similar that I know of and has had an award of costs yet, so has cost tax payer 100k plus as they line up sc, jc and numerous solicitors aganist the  individual. ( even sent there witnesses on  sepcial courses to deal with the stress of it all!)  but when we challanged them to pay our costs we the solictitor was informally advised to feck off, or we woul dbe chasesed for the entire sum.
 oh well down to experience!


----------



## section4 (13 Feb 2006)

I know how you feel, the system is absurd in my opinioin. You have to brief a barrister about a situation that may have developed over years in an hour or so, there is no way they can be aware of all the facts..my barrister had been supplied with a lot of documentation which he could have used to discredit the other side but never used it. The whole system revolves around money, not justice.


----------

